# Digests do not match

## Aleksandra

Ciao a tutti! Vi leggo gia' da un po' e spesso mi siete stati di grande aiuto visto quanto sono niubba...

Questa volta ho letto i vecchi post e fatto come suggerito, cercato e ricercato (San Google) ma il mio problema persiste!

Questo e' l'errore che non mi da tregua da quando, al rientro dalle vacanze, ho tentato di aggiornare la mia gentoo:

```
# emerge -u mplayer

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/mplayer-0.91 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) MPlayer-0.91.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) font-arial-iso-8859-1.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) font-arial-iso-8859-2.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) svgalib_helper-1.9.17-mplayer.tar.bz2

!!! File is corrupt or incomplete. (Digests do not match)

>>> our recorded digest: 64e2d18438bbef16822c141d846884f6

>>>  your file's digest: ee26d46d5c52c5e3ac15164e78300b44

!!! File does not exist: /usr/portage/distfiles//Blue-1.0.tar.bz2

```

Premetto che ho gia' provato a cancellare i distfile e persino a Dloadare a manina i file (dato che il pbl non si presentava solo con mplayer ahime'), ma non c'e' verso di superare il problema (alle due di stanotte ero ancora la')

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Cerri ha scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> Se sei sicuro che il file sia corretto fai
> 
> Code:
> 
> # ebuild /usr/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-swallow/gnome-swallow-1.1.ebuild digest
> ...

 

A tale proposito un domandone di quelli potenti: come posso sapere se il file e' corretto?  :Embarassed: 

Cosi' provo anche questa strada...

Grazie a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

In teoria non puoi.

Se pero' da diversi mirror (e magari dall'homepage del programma in questione) downloadi il file in questione e sono tutti uguali, al 99% e' un errore di chi ha fatto il digest (nulla di grave cmq).

Come prima verifica, scaricati il file in questione dal sito del programma, utilizza la funzione test del tar e guarda che non ci siano errori.

Dopodiche prova a fare ebuild ecc.

CMQ, benvenuta  :Very Happy: .

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima di tutto ben arrivata.

Comunque come mai ti becca mplayer-0.91 a me da mplayer-0.90-r2. Prova a fare un rsync.

----------

## cerri

l'ultimo mplayer e' 0.91.

fedeliallalinea, mi sa che il sync tocca a te  :Smile: 

```
*  media-video/mplayer

      Latest version available: 0.91

      Latest version installed: 0.91

      Size of downloaded files: 4,053 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mplayerhq.hu/

      Description: Media Player for Linux

```

(ps mai dare torto a una donna)

----------

## Aleksandra

Grazie del benvenuto   :Very Happy:  e delle risposte!

Il rsync l'avro' fatto 70 volte?   :Shocked:   uhm forse anche di piu'  :Wink:  proprio per cercare un file che non mi desse questo errore!

 *Quote:*   

> l'ultimo mplayer e' 0.91.
> 
> fedeliallalinea, mi sa che il sync tocca a te 
> 
> (ps mai dare torto a una donna)
> ...

 

Vero verooooooooo  :Wink: 

Ora mi accerto che il file in questione sia funzionante ed eseguo  :Wink: 

Shhhhh che e' da un po' che mi aggiorna il Kde ( e' li' che compila compila......)    :Cool: 

 prima non gli piaceva nemmeno il file di kde multimedia!

----------

## GhePeU

wow, ero arrivato giusto per postare questo problema

tutto identico, digest do not match anche riscaricando il file

tra l'altro venerdì serà ho emerso (si dice così?) lo 0.91 senza problemi, oggi volevo ricompilarlo disabilitando il supporto alle gtk2 che mi aveva dato problemi e si è fermato con quell'errore

----------

## shev

Innanzitutto benvenuta alla nuova arrivata!  :Wink: 

Per curiosità ho appena emerso questo famigerato mplayer 0.91 ed ha eseguito tutto senza problemi. Non so se l'abbiano aggiornato in queste ore.

Cmq in questi casi, se non vuoi aspettare che sistemino l'ebuild (se di bug si tratta), basta che ti crei da sola il digest, non è che un banale elenco di firme md5. Guardane uno esistente per avere un esempio. Per essere sicura che i file non siano stati manomessi o alterati basta che scarichi i sorgenti dal sito ufficiale del pacchetto, li metti in distfiles e confronti l'md5 dei file scaricati con quelli che ti vengono dati sul sito ufficiale del pacchetto (ogni sviluppatore che si rispetti li mette a disposizione).

----------

## GhePeU

appena verificato, l'md5 del digest è corretto e coincide con quello presente sul sito di mplayer e con quello indicato da md5sum sul file scaricato dal sito... quindi il problema è sul file scaricato con emerge...

nel mio caso

```
http://212.219.247.18/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/Blue-1.0.tar.bz2
```

il problema capita anche adesso... shev, che mirror usi?

----------

## Aleksandra

 *Quote:*   

> Innanzitutto benvenuta alla nuova arrivata! 

 

Grazie Grazie  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Cmq in questi casi, se non vuoi aspettare che sistemino l'ebuild (se di bug si tratta).....

 

Ahime' la mia non era fretta, il problema era che rientrando dalle ferie avevo 90 pacchetti da upgradare (no comment) e su molti di questi mi dava il famigerato  errore, il che ha significato lanciare l'upgrade a mano di quelli che andavano bene e tentare di capire cosa fare con gli altri (tanti)......

Cmq grazie della info  :Wink:  come sempre leggendo qui' ho imparato una cosa nuova!

Anche a me mplayer  non ne vuole ancora sapere.... aspettero' che finisca il resto!

Bye

----------

## cerri

```
cerri@cerrito cerri $ md5sum Blue-1.0.tar.bz2

64e2d18438bbef16822c141d846884f6  Blue-1.0.tar.bz2

```

Scaricate il file Blue-1.0.tar.bz2 e mettetelo in $DISTFILES.

Dopodiche rilanciate l'emerge.

Ma per me ha sempre ragione Aleksandra.

----------

## shev

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il problema capita anche adesso... shev, che mirror usi?

 

http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/

http://sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/

Non so quale dei due abbia usato in questo caso, sorry.

----------

## Aleksandra

Ahahahaha 

Accidenti mi hai anticipato di un soffio era quello che stavo per fare e cmq non e' vero  daaaaaaaaaai soprattutto riguardo questa distro    :Laughing: 

cmq....... funsionaaaaaaa  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Il primo e' ok, e il secondo pure.

Ma qui nessuno mi ascolta!!!!!!! BUHHHHHHHHH!

 :Wink: 

Quando avete problemi di digest, andate sul sito ufficiale e controllate, scaricate eventualmente da li e poi mettete il file di $DISTFILES.

Dopodiche emerge!

Date un'occhiata:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -u mplayer
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/mplayer-0.91 to /
> ...

 

Dal primo grassetto si evince l'ultimo file che e' ok (src_uri  :Wink: ), dal secondo il file che fallisce...

Enjoy

/me oggi è acido

----------

## Aleksandra

Ue ue acido io ascolto eccome  :Very Happy: 

E come avevo gia' detto nel primo post  :Cool:  avevo anche provato a scaricare il file a manina e metterlo del distfile...... MA e dico ma non andava :\ 

Ora puo' essere che scaricando l'intero file di mplayer e non il singolo che non gli piaceva il problema non si risolvesse questo nun zo, sta di fatto che ora funge  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Il primo e' ok, e il secondo pure.
> 
> Ma qui nessuno mi ascolta!!!!!!! BUHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Quando avete problemi di digest, andate sul sito ufficiale e controllate, scaricate eventualmente da li e poi mettete il file di $DISTFILES.

 

Ma dici a me? I due mirror li ho postati solo perchè me li hanno chiesti  :Very Happy: 

Lo so che mettendo i source in digest si risolve tutto, sai quante volte l'ho fatto (devo averlo anche dato come risposta a qualcuno in questo forum tempo fa  :Razz:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> !!! File is corrupt or incomplete. (Digests do not match)
> 
> >>> our recorded digest: 64e2d18438bbef16822c141d846884f6
> 
> >>>  your file's digest: ee26d46d5c52c5e3ac15164e78300b44
> ...

 

E fin qui credo fosse chiaro (parlavo di mplayer perchè il file in questione fa parte dell'ebuild di mplayer, ma era implicito che il problema con il digest fosse lui. Restava da chiarire se fosse il digest errato o il file, ma ormai è chiaro).

 *Quote:*   

> /me oggi è acido

 

Più del solito?   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Fortunati voi io ho fatto rsync oggi pome ma di mplayer 0.91 neanche l'ombra.

Vabbe sara' per domani.

----------

## Aleksandra

Fedeeeeee non ti lamentare io sto scaricando i pacchetti a manina (adesso tocca alle sys-libs)  per fargli aggiornare questo sistema!   :Crying or Very sad:  aiut

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Fedeeeeee non ti lamentare io sto scaricando i pacchetti a manina (adesso tocca alle sys-libs)  per fargli aggiornare questo sistema!   aiut

 

Ok non mi lamentero' piu'  :Wink:  .

----------

## _Echelon_

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *GhePeU wrote:*   
> 
> il problema capita anche adesso... shev, che mirror usi? 
> 
> http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/
> ...

 

lol gli stessi che uso io  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /me oggi è acido 
> 
> Più del solito?  

 

Renditi conto...  :Shocked: 

----------

## Sym

Benvenuta!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## flocchini

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti! [...]

 

Uhm... Mi sa che pure questa la conosco  :Wink:  Benvenuta alekkkkkkkkkkkkkk  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Echelon_

bentornato flo  :Smile:  E benvenuta ale  :Smile: 

----------

## Aleksandra

Eheheh ciao floc  :Wink: 

Ciao echelon  :Very Happy: 

(oggi trasloco la gentoo)  un esperimentone di quelli paiura incorciate i ditiiiiiiiiii

----------

## cerri

come e' umano lei...

----------

## Aleksandra

Stia zitto lei che sto preparando la bottiglia per urlaci dentro in caso di problemi!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

hahahaahahahahhahahhaha

pupazzi!!! fantocci!!! bambocci!!!

----------

